# Who makes cast builders plates these days?



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,

Can anyone provide me with a link to someone who does small bronze castings for things like builders plates? I have the artwork done but the local foundry can't do anything really small. I'm pretty sure there are guys in England that do this, but can't recall who. Tac any ideas you fountain of knowledge?
















Keith


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Whew!! Small bronze castings.....depends now small you mean. How small is small? I'm having some made for my 3" scale loco, but they are pretty substantial. Can you e-mail me with the details and I'll see what can be done here, OK? 

Best to the family 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tac, 

I would like the plates to be around 1x1.5" or smaller if possible. I'll email you the details. Thanks very much and best to your family too! 

Keith


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Yo Keith - see your email!!! 

Besp 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I got mine from Richard at Brandbright. [email protected]
Rod


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Rod Fearnley on 02 Dec 2010 03:37 PM 
I got mine from Richard at Brandbright. [email protected]dbright.co.uk
Rod 



In bronze?

Custom-made Railroad company logos?

Hmmmmmmmm.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Keith, 
Do they have to be a real bronze casting? 
I know of a few outfits in the UK that can do them as etched brass, which you could perhaps solder onto a thicker backing. 
If you want a real casting, then I would think that a 'lost wax' casting is the way to go. 
You just need to make a master. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

David
Want to share the UK resources, please....


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Charles, 
For etched plates: 
Diane Carney 
http://www.loco-nameplates.co.uk/ 
I notice that they say up to 4" to the foot scale, so I guess that they can etch pretty deep! 
Guilplates 
No web site, but contact email: 
[email protected] 
The only dealings that I have had is with Diane Carney for a quote some three years ago on some special plates that I will need one day. 
It was £45 for artwork, and £12 for a pair of plates for a total of £57 ($90 US) plus postage. 
From others I have heard that they do great work. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks David, that etched brass might be the cats meow. I'll check them out. 

Keith


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Keith, right now I'm talking to four plate-makers here in UK, all of whom have had a copy of the stuff you sent me, but none of them do bronze [see your e-mail]. Stainless steel is another option, and would look great with the modern RhB stuff. 

Diane Carney [a one-woman band, BTW, not a company] makes wonderful stuff - she made all the plates on my Garratt - but does take a while. Things take a good while anyhow here, as these things tend to be done in batches by anybody in the business. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Appreciate the source reference.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Keith, 

I'm not sure they are bronze or maybe brass, but Robert Dustin makes builder plates and number plates. I have some and they are very well done. He does not have a web presence, but his e-mail is [email protected]. He does have a catalog available. He advertises in Garden Railways magazine. 

Mike


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

MicroMart used to have a great photo etching kit from. I made the front plates for my OR&L locos using it.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Keith, 

Mike O. mentioned Robert Dustin for builders plates. I would have to "second" that. I bought builders plates for my 1/8th scale Gene Allen ten wheeler from him over thirty years ago. You should be able to contact him for what you need. Great guy to work with. I was able to buy decals from him then for my 1 1/2" rolling stock=all custom-made.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 03 Dec 2010 10:01 AM 
Keith, 

Mike O. mentioned Robert Dustin for builders plates. I would have to "second" that. I bought builders plates for my 1/8th scale Gene Allen ten wheeler from him over thirty years ago. You should be able to contact him for what you need. Great guy to work with. I was able to buy decals from him then for my 1 1/2" rolling stock=all custom-made. 
Dustin is no longer in business last communication that I knew of...let me know otherwise


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Correct, go refresher on that source:

MicoMark


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

The last I knew, Bob had stopped making the larger stuff for ride-on scales, but was still doing work for gauge 1. The 1-1/2" scale plates he did for me were all of a white metal. Printers alloy? As mentioned, he was advertising in GR. 

Larry


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry
"making the larger stuff for ride-on scales" that is probably why I was under that impression given the person who knew how to contact Robert was in the ride-on scales....Thanks!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used Giliplate in the past. They do not work from electronic files all plates are handcut and you can not approce the artwork. They were really ncie except 6 of the plates are not the size or style ordered so without seeing what was to be etched that could of been avoided.


----------

